# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  A festive banner

## Straf

Not necessarily map related so maybe this is off topic but as there are some great creative artists frequenting this site how about a contest to produce a festive banner to celebrate the yuletide festival, winter solstice or as some people like to refer to it Christmas period? Just a bit of fun to replace the current banner for a short period of time (2 weeks either side of December 25th maybe?).

Maybe not a proper compass rewarded challenge but the winner gets their creation as pride of place at the top of every page at the guild for a short period of time.

Thoughts?

Of course this will require approval from the big boolers at the top as it might not be very practical. And there'd have to be restrictions such as physical size and file size. Or we could just stick some holly in the corner of the current one.

----------


## Voolf

I like the idea, but i don't have any knowledge of Yuletide Festival :/

----------


## Straf

It's basically Christmas Voolf. Yuletide is the Germanic name for this important time of the solar year before Christianity claimed it.

----------


## Redrobes

We all used to get out red hats with a bobbles on top and put on our avatars just for the festive period and then change them back afterwards. Since I am a barrel now then it doesnt work so well any more. But you would look great with a santa hat and a microphone !

----------

